# Protect Our Reefs license plate



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you have one? 

I just happened to be going through my spam box and saw an email from Mote Marine, which is a marine laboratory and aquarium down by where I grew up in Sarasota. Turns out if you have a Reef plate you get a pretty sweet gift package. If you have a NEW plate registered this year, since June I think, you get a sweet package that includes two Tervis tumblers. It is all free, you just have to fill out the form on the website. My stuff showed up in the mail in about 2 weeks. 

The Koozies are cool. Plus other free swag, check it out....

http://reefplate.com/claim/


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

How much extra do those plates cost? Is it a one time, when you get the plate extra or every year you renew an extra? 
thanks


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it is $58 for the first time then $5 a year


----------

